# How much flourite black sand to buy?



## plantedtankfan (Jan 5, 2013)

You will need about 130 pounds of FBS IMO. so that is about 9-10 bags of Black sand. That is just my opinion. You should get an extra bag just to be sure. Hated when your working on the tank and you run out of substrate.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html

It doesn't have a specific drop-down for flourite sand, buy I'm not sure there would be a big difference?...


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

I used 6 Bags in my 72 Gal bow, so 8-9 bags sounds about right


----------

